# Купить б/у аккордеон и не настраивать его



## vikatik (2 Мар 2016)

Я уже за пару недель начал понимать, как выбирать б/у аккордеон, в плане компрессии и общего технического состояния. Вот чего я совершенно не понимаю, так как выбрать такой, чтобы его не нужно было нести на настройку и отдавать еще цену б/у аккордеона сверху.
Проконсультируйте меня пожалуйста!

Давайте немного конкретизируем задачу.
Допустим, покупаем б/у Вельт или Роял Стандарт, пускай выпуска с середины 70-х до конца 80-х.

Первое - какая вероятность того, что он будет расстроенным после умеренной игры в течении его срока существования и может быть хранения последние лет 10? Хранение и использование бережное, квартирное.

Я не уверен (а точнее уверен), что не смогу услышать умеренное "расстройство". Мой слух не так хорош. Точнее, не такой тонкий.


----------



## glory (2 Мар 2016)

При покупке б/у аккордеона надо проверить чтобы голоса были абсолютно без ржавчины и чистые, т.е. инструмент внутри как новый. Если к этому он и внешне снаружи выглядит прилично, то вероятность 80% что настройка не обязательна...


----------



## vikatik (2 Мар 2016)

glory (02.03.2016, 23:08) писал:


> Если к этому он и внешне снаружи выглядит прилично, то вероятность 80% что настройка не обязательна...


Glory - спасибо огромное, это именно то, что я хотел услышать - а именно хотя бы, от чего отталкиваться и иметь некоторую уверенность.

Кстати, какова наиболее веская причина расстраивания голосов?
- Первая - указали - коррозия (пускай даже и легкая? - наверное)
- Чрезмерная игра на fff ?
- Собственно чисто от времени - может быть? Хотя, подозреваю, в таком случае смотри два пункта выше.
- Что еще?


----------



## andreyrb (2 Мар 2016)

Я когда свой для учебы покупал - притянул к преподавателю.  
А второй уже купил сам. Дал обьявку , люди сами предлагали. В итоге практически новый рояль стандарт обошелся в 150 американских.


----------



## vikatik (2 Мар 2016)

andreyrb (03.03.2016, 00:13) писал:


> Дал обьявку , люди сами предлагали. В итоге практически новый рояль стандарт обошелся в 150 американских.


А где дали объявление?
Это конечно история большого успеха - но верится с трудом. Т.е. что почти новый Royal Standard за 4,5 т.р. (если курс был по 30)? 
Это либо ворованный тогда (вот почему, скорее всего объявление не подали), либо продавали какие-то полнейшие недотепы.  Я их почти не вижу дешевле 15 т.р. (те уже потертые изрядно), а если в отличном состоянии - то не меньше 20 т.р. А если в комиссионке - так те еще накручивают - под 30 т.р.


----------



## glory (2 Мар 2016)

Причины по которым расстраивается инструмент. (Именно сам инструмент, потому что иногда голос не строит из-за внешних причин).
Коррозия. Здесь понятно, она работает как и настройка, меняя физические свойства голоса
Усталость металла. Тоже понятно, пока голос колеблется ему порядочно достается. И естественно, чем громче, тем сильнее. Сюда же можно отнести разбалтывание голоса на заклепке.
Грязь (пыль) на голосе. Характерно для хореографии. Работает как утяжелитель голоса и ес-но меняет настройку.
Положение голоса по отношению к планке. Влияет на ответ и настройку. Но для ширпотреба не критично..
Состояние лайки (залоги, проемные клапана). Тоже влияет очень сильно. Но для акк. и в частности Weltm. не критично. Там они в немалом количестве пластиковые.
Прижим резонатора к деке, четкость установки по отверстиям, качество проливки - ну это уже как бы маловероятно чтобы изменилось со временем...
Ещё, если уж перечислять все без исключения, под'ем клапана клавиатуры.. 
От силы звука высота звучания тоже меняется. Например на фаготе в малой октаве и ниже от pp до ff разница может достигать 20 центов. К настройке это тоже имеет отношение, но в первую очередь уже для настройщика...


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

glory (03.03.2016, 01:10) писал:


> Причины по которым расстраивается инструмент...


Glory, спасибо - все четко и по теме и побольше бы таких ответов на этом форуме, а то привыкли тут некоторые - то "не скажу - чего это я с тобой секретами делиться буду", то "сам догадайся".
Спасибо!


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

Я Вас вот еще хочу о чем спросить - по годам выпуска. Тут конечно нужно разбираться с внешним видом - какой дизайн в какие годы выпускали. Я понимаю, наверное нужно искать посвежее среди равных прочих, хотя всякое бывает, но материалы ведь тоже имеют срок годности?
Вот например, у Вельтов из начала 60-х меха еще не начнут сами по себе сейчас разваливаться, даже при условии правильного хранения? Чего там может еще начать сыпаться само по себе? 
Может нужно вообще смотреть на инструменты не раньше середины 70-х? У меня здесь абсолютно ноль понятия.

Вот тут 2 Вельта 3/4. Тот что слева - это наверное начало 60-х? А справа - 70-е?


----------



## andreyrb (3 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*, vikatik () писал:

А где дали объявление?
Это конечно история большого успеха - но верится с трудом. Т.е. что почти новый Royal Standard за 4,5 т.р. (если курс был по 30)? 
Это либо ворованный тогда (вот почему, скорее всего объявление не подали), либо продавали какие-то полнейшие недотепы. 

Беларусь. У нас есть что-то типа вашего Авито (Куфар.бай).Вот там и давал объявление.
Это не история большого успеха - это просто покупка инструмента. 
Советую поспрашивать инструмент у преподавателей муз.школы. Они всегда в курсе, что и у кого продается. 
И да, вам не нужен для учебы супер-пупер иснтрумент. Я бы даже на березке взялся за учебу. Вы две недели ищете, а могли бы уже две недели заниматься.


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

andreyrb (03.03.2016, 09:34) писал:


> Беларусь. У нас есть что-то типа вашего Авито (Куфар.бай).Вот там и давал объявление.Это не история большого успеха - это просто покупка инструмента.


 andreyrb (03.03.2016, 09:34) писал:


> И да, вам не нужен для учебы супер-пупер иснтрумент. Я бы даже на березке взялся за учебу. Вы две недели ищете, а могли бы уже две недели заниматься.


Привет "земляку". Я сам почти что из Борисова.
У нас на Авито я не вижу рубрики "Куплю" - там вроде только продавать можно?
Мог бы! Да вот в соседней ветке ведется втаптывание в грязь этих самых "Березок", "Зарей" и иже с ними. Ну как тут о них будешь думать теперь? Может за пару тысяч и взял бы в идеале, но чего-то пока не видно. Была Заря в идеале на Авито за 3 т.р., кто-то забрал в течении недели. А я то думал - никому они не нужну. Оказывается за 3 т.р. - нужны


----------



## glory (3 Мар 2016)

Что касается годов выпуска помочь врядли чем могу. Хронологию не вел, я вообще не поклонник всяких клавишных...
При правильном хранении в общем-то года не имеют значения.
Что касается аккордеонов, Weltmeister в частности, конечно с годами возможен старческий набор болячек. Старые инструменты, как правило, подразумевают комплексный ремонт. Там рассохлось, тут расклеилось, отсырело, прикипело и т.д...
Я считаю что при выборе, кроме годов, есть смысл обращать внимание на "болевые точки". 
Для Weltmeister это
1. Изношенность левой механики, где аллюм. рычаги клавиатуры ездят по аллюм. гребенке. Ремонту практически не подлежит.
2. Моль в фетре клапанов - плохая компрессия как результат. Дорогостоящий ремонт по замене
3. Пересохшая проливка голосов. Для инструментов возрастом около 25 лет - почти 100%.. Тоже довольно дорого, т.к. подразумевает полную перепроливку всех голосов со снятием, чисткой, и снова установкой. Полумеры (пролить проблемные) бесполезны..
Вот так вырисовывается алгоритм выбора инструмента.
Говорят что новый и никто не играл - раздвинули мех, если пыль есть - значит играли. Попутно проверили компрессию.. Попросили вскрыть. Не разрешают - до свиданья.. Вскрыли - если внутри все красиво, лайка не позаворачивалась, никто гвоздодером, скотчем, церковными свечками не орудовал - инструмент кандидат на покупку..
Вот где-то так...


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

glory (03.03.2016, 14:16) писал:


> Попросили вскрыть. Не разрешают - до свиданья..


Чего-то я подозреваю, вскрывать почти никто не согласится. Знаете хотя бы почему? 
Даже, если я скажу, что я гвозди аккуратно выну - вряд ли мне кто поверит, а у самих большинства опыта вытаскивания гвоздей нет - я уже видел некоторое количество инструментов с рисками и круговыми царапинами вокруг гвоздей - как-то неаккуратно люди орудуют.
Хотя, если видно, что вскрывали - значит явно лох какой-то был, без понятия о правильном обращении с такими вещами.


----------



## andreyrb (3 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*, Так Horсh  тоже не хвалят, но если хочется учиться? Не выбирать же пол жизни инструмент.


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

andreyrb писал:


> *vikatik*, Так Horсh  тоже не хвалят, но если хочется учиться? Не выбирать же пол жизни инструмент.


Знаете, я заметил тут интересная вещь часто получается. Вот что-то решил купить - ищешь, мучаешься, что-то приметил, да вроде оно и не очень, а потом махнув рукой "Да ладно - возьму" - взял, а на следующий день... видишь, как появляется на Авито ОНО - почти новое, блестящее, вдвое дешевле и на соседней станции метро


----------



## glory (3 Мар 2016)

Спасение утопающих- дело рук самих утопающих. Больше всего ценятся шишки набитые самостоятельно...
Как в анекдоте. Напоследок.
К раввину приходят бизнесмен и девица навыданье. Первый не знает в какой банк класть деньги, вторая - какой пеньюар одеть на первую брачную ночь.. Раввин говорит девице: -"Ну, здесь все ясно, чтоб Вы ни одели Вас все равно поимеют"... Потом поворачивается к бизнесмену:- "Кстати, это ответ и на Ваш вопрос"...


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

glory (03.03.2016, 14:16) писал:


> 3. Пересохшая проливка голосов. Для инструментов возрастом около 25 лет - почти 100%.. Тоже довольно дорого, т.к. подразумевает полную перепроливку всех голосов со снятием, чисткой, и снова установкой.


Кстати, это только для аккордеонов так критично насчет засохшей мастики? А как насчет баянов? Я чего-то сомневаюсь, что наши старые баяны "переливают" по-полной. Вон на Ю-Тубе есть канал  В.Куралина - он постоянно то "Терки", то "Рубины", то еще чего продает. Дает гарантию, все у него с компрессией на 5 баллов и говорит, еще 10 лет прослужит без проблем. А "Терки многие" из 60-х.


----------



## andreyrb (3 Мар 2016)

Да вы попроще смотрите. Ваш аккордеон появится тогда, когда вам нужно будет. Сейчас для старта купите более-менее нормальный инструмент и занимайтесь. Как выбрать самостоятельно выше дали совет. Даже если не устроит инструмент, по осени продадите (дети пойдут в муз.школы, будет спрос). Нормальный вы себе всегда купите, аккордеоны не закончатся, поверьте.


----------



## glory (3 Мар 2016)

vikatik (03.03.2016, 14:52) писал:


> Кстати, это только для аккордеонов так критично насчет засохшей мастики? А как насчет баянов?. ..
> ...Дает гарантию, все у него с компрессией на 5 баллов и говорит, еще 10 лет прослужит без проблем.


Нет, ну мы говорили в первую очередь о Вельтмейстерах. Я не знаю из чего они бадяжили свою проливку, но это почти стандартный ремонт, особенно на пластмассовых резонаторах. Бывает и на других акк. Особенно братья RoyalStandart и Barcarole. Встречается и на баянах. Просто там часто голоса фиксируются ещё и гвоздями, проливка другого состава...
Ну а за 10 лет или ишак или падишах...)


----------



## andreyrb (3 Мар 2016)

Кстати, начать обучение можно даже и без инструмента. Ноты, длительность, такт и т.д. Простукивать, просчитывать.


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

andreyrb (03.03.2016, 17:41) писал:


> Кстати, начать обучение можно даже и без инструмента. Ноты, длительность, такт и т.д. Простукивать, просчитывать.


Это можно, конечно.
Кстати, в принципе можно играть музыку в своем воображении. Это удобно тем, что не нужно делать никаких материальных вложений в инструменты. Сел... закрыл глаза... представил себе любой инструмент... сидишь играешь, а музыка льется и уносит тебя в страну грез, воспоминаний и добрых надежд...


----------



## andreyrb (3 Мар 2016)

а вы попробуйте для начала, без воспоминаний и добрых надежд, а правильно простучать по нотам мелодию, ритм.


----------



## vikatik (8 Мар 2016)

andreyrb (03.03.2016, 19:19) писал:


> а вы попробуйте для начала, без воспоминаний и добрых надежд, а правильно простучать по нотам мелодию, ритм.


С обычным "Классическим" нормально и большинством Американских стандартов, тоже.
А вот с Латинским, до сих пор проблемы. Особенно когда синкопы жуткие с пол-предыдущего такта на пол-следующего и это все постоянно "плывет".


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

1) Бесплатный тюнер из магазина приложений. Ставится с лёгкостью практически на любое android-устройство. Меня, н-р, полностью устраивает SoundCorset, он же метроном, он же записывает аудио и дает возможность менять скорость в 2 раза в плюс и в минус при воспроизведении. Спектральный анализатор был бы лучше (возможно). По крайней мере, для проверки басов. Но, во-первых хороший тюнер было проще найти, а во-вторых, я не совсем безухая. Мне надо проверять, не высит ли (не низит ли) строй _в целом_. А дружит ли инструмент сам с собой, я пойму.

2) Если нет возможности либо времени установить тюнер. Аудиозапись (сделанная на телефон/планшет, но лучше - на хороший диктофон, а потом перенесенная куда вам удобно) с инструментом, настроенным на ля 440. В идеале - хорошо знакомая вам медленная мелодия либо и вовсе хроматическая гамма правой плюс полное "прохождение" по басам в левой. Под запись вы можете _синхронно_ извлекать те же звуки на проверяемом инструменте. Желательно пускать запись на внутриканальный наушник закрытого типа, т.е. хорошо отсекающий внешние шумы. Одним ухом слушаем "справочную" запись, другим - живой инструмент. Хотя, может быть, кому-то будет удобнее включить запись с внешнего динамика и слышать одно и то же в обоих ухах  В крайнем случае сойдет практически _любая_ музыкальная запись (хоть попсовая песенка с ютуба), насчет которой вы уверены, что там нужный вам строй. Но, имхо, проще всё-таки сверять с записью аналогичного инструмента. Иначе различие в тембрах может здорово сбить с толку.


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

andreyrb написал(а):


> Кстати, начать обучение можно даже и без инструмента. Ноты, длительность, такт и т.д. Простукивать, просчитывать.


Есть виртуальные клавиатуры (в т.ч. онлайн, на веб-страницах), учебные приложения (н-р, для b/c кнопочного аккордеона) и т.д. На безрыбье это намного лучше, чем ничего. Было дело, я за несколько дней на коленке в поездках освоила десятипальцевыф набор кириллицей по бумажной методичке. Было проще начертить клаву на бумажуе, чем тащить с собой реальную  но у меня позади были годы ф-но. Поэтому я не особо беспокоилась об отсутствии обратной связи. Но, конечно же, легче видеть/слышать, что делаешь. Скорость обучения и количество ошибок в этом случае разительно отличаются. Самое обидное - выучить что-нибудь неправильно и в результате долго досадовать на себя из-за того, что по привычке воспроизводишь ошибку. Очень обидно, когда музыканты-любители, плохо знающие нотную грамоту (но прекрасно играющие на сложных и красивых инструментах) не могут разобраться, где они допустили ошибку и как ее исправить, особенно если речь идет о произведении со сложным и "асимметричным" размером, а то и вовсе с переменным


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2019)

Soika написал(а):


> 1) Бесплатный тюнер из магазина приложений. Ставится с лёгкостью практически на любое android-устройство. Меня, н-р, полностью устраивает SoundCorset, он же метроном, он же записывает аудио и дает возможность менять скорость в 2 раза в плюс и в минус при воспроизведении. Спектральный анализатор был бы лучше (возможно). По крайней мере, для проверки басов. Но, во-первых хороший тюнер было проще найти, а во-вторых, я не совсем безухая. Мне надо проверять, не высит ли (не низит ли) строй _в целом_. А дружит ли инструмент сам с собой, я пойму.
> 
> 2) Если нет возможности либо времени установить тюнер. Аудиозапись (сделанная на телефон/планшет, но лучше - на хороший диктофон, а потом перенесенная куда вам удобно) с инструментом, настроенным на ля 440. В идеале - хорошо знакомая вам медленная мелодия либо и вовсе хроматическая гамма правой плюс полное "прохождение" по басам в левой. Под запись вы можете _синхронно_ извлекать те же звуки на проверяемом инструменте. Желательно пускать запись на внутриканальный наушник закрытого типа, т.е. хорошо отсекающий внешние шумы. Одним ухом слушаем "справочную" запись, другим - живой инструмент. Хотя, может быть, кому-то будет удобнее включить запись с внешнего динамика и слышать одно и то же в обоих ухах  В крайнем случае сойдет практически _любая_ музыкальная запись (хоть попсовая песенка с ютуба), насчет которой вы уверены, что там нужный вам строй. Но, имхо, проще всё-таки сверять с записью аналогичного инструмента. Иначе различие в тембрах может здорово сбить с толку.




А смысл то в чем??? Чего при этом добиваемся???? Ну выстроен инструмент в 438Гц и как это скажется на евреях??? Для какой цели тюнер то использовать?


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

vev написал(а):


> А смысл то в чем??? Чего при этом добиваемся???? Ну выстроен инструмент в 438Гц и как это скажется на евреях??? Для какой цели тюнер то использовать?


Вопрос был "как проверить строй, если слуха на это не хватает". На этот вопрос и был дан ответ.



vev написал(а):


> Ну выстроен инструмент в 438Гц и как это скажется на евреях???


А на евреях это скажется непосредственно, особенно если евреи сидят рядом и играют на скрипке. >_< И вообще, если в пабе сказать "дайте, пожалуйста, соль", то могут дать тюнер, издающий ноту "соль".


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2019)

Soika написал(а):


> Вопрос был "как проверить строй, если слуха на это не хватает". На этот вопрос и был дан ответ.



Тогда неплохо для начала цитировать то, на что отвечаете...

Ну а про тюнер... Есть вундеркинды, которые ф-но по тюнеру строить пытаются, вот только слушать результат этих потуг невозможно. Примерно так же тюнер применим к аккордеону/баяну. Если человек не слышит, то нечего тратить время: просим помочь в выборе инструмента того, кто слышит.



Soika написал(а):


> А на евреях это скажется непосредственно, особенно если евреи сидят рядом и играют на скрипке. >_< И вообще, если в пабе сказать "дайте, пожалуйста, соль", то могут дать тюнер, издающий ноту "соль".



Вопрос был об одном единичном инструменте для непрофессионала. В оркестре ему все равно не играть. Ему фиолетово, на какой частоте ля....


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Тогда неплохо для начала цитировать то, на что отвечаете...
> 
> Ну а про тюнер... Есть вундеркинды, которые ф-но по тюнеру строить пытаются, вот только слушать результат этих потуг невозможно. Примерно так же тюнер применим к аккордеону/баяну. Если человек не слышит, то нечего тратить время: просим помочь в выборе инструмента того, кто слышит.



Пардон, в другой раз буду цитировать.

Если вы играетк в гордом одиночестве, не с минусовккми / комп.обработками / ..., то вам может быть неясно, зачем тюнер. А на Британских островах есть такой анекдоь: "Что такое малая секунда? Это когда две волынки играют в унисон." - Именно этого эффекта можно избежать с помощью тюнера. К словк, почему-то элементарный программный тюнер вполне адекватен в отношении аккордеонов. У ф-но, скорее всего, обертоны гораздо мощнее, там может помочь спектральный анализатор. Н-р, была такая славная приблуда Syaku tuner для винды, он был на базе Flutini, который на базе Tartini... короче, всё это тюнеры и анализаторы громкости для мастеров, делающих духовые инструменты. (В случае с дудочками это необходимость - анализировать громкость и высоту тона одновременно, т.к. одно от другого зависит напрямую.) И не факт, что микрофон первого попавшегося мобильника подойдет для настройки ф-но даже при наличии спектрограммы, ведь никто не гарантирует ее точности


----------



## vev (4 Июн 2019)

Soika, 
Мы говорим о разных вещах... 
Выбор инструмента непрофессионалом в значительной степени разнится с выбором инструмента играющим музыкантом. Так вот Вы замешали одно с другим. Минусовки и ансамбли в данном случае никому не грозят. Высота звука на язычковом инструменте зависит от потока воздуха... И как новичок его может контролировать? Дадим простой совет: зови профессионала и не майся дурью...

Ну а про спектральный анализ, его принципы и ограничения можно подискутировать изрядно по времени.... И про FT и про время выборки для получения разумной полуширины сигнала (точности в определении частоты ) и как обеспечить это самое время выборки не изменив частоту.... Вот только никак выбрать инструмент это не поможет


----------



## Soika (7 Июн 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Soika,
> Мы говорим о разных вещах...
> Выбор инструмента непрофессионалом в значительной степени разнится с выбором инструмента играющим музыкантом. Так вот Вы замешали одно с другим. Минусовки и ансамбли в данном случае никому не грозят. Высота звука на язычковом инструменте зависит от потока воздуха... И как новичок его может контролировать? Дадим простой совет: зови профессионала и не майся дурью...
> 
> Ну а про спектральный анализ, его принципы и ограничения можно подискутировать изрядно по времени.... И про FT и про время выборки для получения разумной полуширины сигнала (точности в определении частоты ) и как обеспечить это самое время выборки не изменив частоту.... Вот только никак выбрать инструмент это не поможет


Во честно, я плохо себе представляю, чтобы обычный программный тюнер при ровной оноголосной игре на умеренной громкости не показал кривизны строя там, где она есть. А строй инструмента - это в первую очередь _единство_ строя. Не так страшна нота ля на 4 цента выше, как ее соседство с си на 4 цента ниже. (К "разливному" второму голосу это тоже относится, само собой.) Опять же, если высота звука действительно плавает при плавном изменении громкости, то одно из двух:
- либо это очень крутой инструмент, на котором можно делать невообразимые акценты (и тогда он не нужен новичку; ну, разве что человек исходно _мечтал_ о скрипке в форм-фактое аккордеона);
- либо, что более вероятно, но менее замечательно, это хлам с плохими либо изношенными голосами (и тогда он не нужен вообще никому).
Обычный тюнер на "лопате" должен это показать, если прослушивать в помещении без лишнего шума.
С аккордными рядями басов, конечно, сложнее. Если выборки нет, придётся использовать критерий "не вянут ли уши, если взять аналогичную гармонию в правой / в ряду басов". Правда, вряд ли это сильно облегчит жизнь людям без начального муз.образования  но это уже другой вопрос.


----------



## vev (7 Июн 2019)

Soika, 
данивапрос, можно извращаться как угодно... Можно промерить тюнером ф-но. Если покажет занижение в большой-контр - это плохо или хорошо? Один скажет, что строй плохой, а профи -.... 

Вот авто почему-то идем выбирать, имея навык вождения или берут в компаньоны того, кто в авто понимает. Музыкальные инструменты (в том числе и для обучения ребенка) зачастую берут просто по объявлению, не понимая в них вообще ни рожна.... Вот этим, уверенным в своих силах, тюнер - самое то. Подумаешь, уши будут заворачиваться от звука... Тюнер же показал. Слух, слух и еще раз слух. Никаких других инструментов при выборе просто не существует и не надо забивать голову начинающим.

Сам долгое время экспериментировал с энтропийным тюнером для настройки ф-но и с Дирком для ф-но и аккордеона. Они в состоянии помочь иной раз, но настройка чисто по тюнеру обычно звучит не айс.


----------

